# Adding realism to Tombstones



## marsh28 (Dec 2, 2010)

Last year, I discovered a painting method that REALLY added age and realism to my tombstones using a dry brushing technique with black paint. What I did was this:

1: I painted and sealed my tombstones with plain old neutral gray latex paint.

2: After the paint dried, I then watered down black paint and "dry brushed" the entire stone. By "dry brushing," I mean that you get almost all of the paint off the brush prior to actually painting the prop.

3: The Magic step: Before the black washed out paint dries, take the stone outside and spray it lightly with a garden hose. Although some of the black will get washed off, you are left with dark gray/black accents in the crevices, cracks and other indentations on the stone. This step, in my opinion, is the single most important thing I do to make my stones look more realistic.

Some other things.

-The neutral sealer coat I paint on first has sand mixed into it. Although I'm sure nobody actually sees this at night, the additional texture give the stone a more realistic look and helps to make the dry brushed on paint look more authentic later on.

-After the black wash dries, I continue to weather the stone and dry brush with light gray/white.

-At the same time I'm adding the white dry brushed paint, I also mix a tiny bit of green/yellow and dry brush it on those portions of the stone that I want to have a mildewed look.

-In my opinion, when adding the final touches to a stone, less is more. The only way you can really mess up what you're doing is by adding too much color to the stones. The key is to paint lightly enough so that colors are subtle and don't stand out.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Got any pics?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This is very much like SpookySam's technique, only he starts dark and goes light:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=22856

Just goes to show there is more than one way to paint a tombstone to get a great look


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I also do a similar technique it really is a amazingly simple touch that adds a great aged look.


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

My technique is pretty much the same. I start with 'cape cod grey' then add black, and instead of a hose I use a watered down paper towel and squeeze the water to make drops to run down the stone.


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

I've used a garden hose set to the mist function when covering large areas of the tombstone but switch to a spray bottle when I am working on detail areas. It just adds a bit of control in regards to the amount of water on the tombstone.


----------



## Sinister Sid (Aug 27, 2010)

I use the same technique also. But I like to use a pump action spray bottle with an adjustable nozzle. I like to have better control over the pressure and volume of water. The garden hose is to much for me. You can pick up the spray bottles anywhere. Wal-Mart, Lowe's, Home Depot, Sally's Beauty Supplies, Target... you name it, they will probably have them.


----------



## trentsketch (Jul 27, 2009)

I do something similar. I water down some black acrylic paint and let it drip down from the top and raised parts of the tombstone. Same principle, different execution. 

I'm also a fan of getting more texture on the stone by sprinkling sand on the first layer of paint, letting that dry, then putting a second coat of the base. It really adds something to the tombstone. You just have to make sure your distressing--nicks and cuts and all that jazz--is done before you start painting.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

So I take it I'm the only one left who still uses an airbrush?!? Okay, so it's just an excuse to use it anyway...:smileton:

"Dusting" is a good method for adding a bit of color, such as for mold and mildew. But you need a really calm day. Hold the spray can way above the tombstone. And rather than spray the paint at the tombstone, you mostly spray it into the air above it and let it settle down onto the tombstone.

It does tend to be subtle though, and may take a bit of work/time to build some deep color.

It also works good with white and light browns if you're looking an actual "dust" appearance.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Dusting works well with rocks and other natural objects as well. Just use various colors that are relatively close to each other on the color wheel in both hue and saturation.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

We use a completely different method. We get a fair amount of paint on the brush, then dip that in a small cup of water. Let some of the paint wash out, then stipple it at the top, in the crevices, and on any areas of the stone that stick out. This takes a lot of water, but it ends up looking like dirt, grime and sludge that has partially washed off in the rain. This was the method we used with the Wolfman stone and our Cheney stone as well. We're planning to redo the rest of our stones in this way, as well.


----------

